# N scale loco



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,


What can anyone tell me about a high speed metal loco in Southern Pacific livery? 

It says High Speed #418 on the bottom

I've seen several on eBay for pretty cheap, and I was wondering if it is worth picking up.

I think it is just a dummy loco, but I was wondering if it can even be run on track or is it just some type of display piece

Thanks:thumbsup:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

...and then, if that was misunderstood...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

They are promos from Readers Digest years ago that aren't worth the tin they're made of. They are not dummy units but static models that are very difficult to modify. Their wheelsets are incompatible with N scale track and the couplers are not made to operate.










I have modified some of the cars for ha-has but that's about it...

http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2009/04/high-speed-metals-n-scale-2-bay-hopper.html

They also put out these trolleys, which are reworked from Bachmann molds and are much easier to modify---when it is understood that they too, are static models.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Shay,

OK, sounds good. I'll steer clear of those

Thanks, Ian


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sorry if I came off a bit over the top...I see way too many of these sold as dummies. I just left an antique mall not an hour ago and one of the vendors had that cable car on his shelf..._"$12.50 firm"_...like he had something. The blessing was that I could point that out to my two kids and ask them ,_ "In light of that car, why would you want to buy one of his action figures?" _ They spent their money elsewhere...


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Shay,

Not to worry, my friend. That is why I come here. Trains and friends


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Shay's right.
I have all three of those. I just use the N scale loco as a display.
The two streetcars.......I've considered putting them on N scale loco frames and using them as a narrow gauge loop around an HO layout.

Luckily, I don't have more than 10 bucks between the three of them.


Jody


----------

